# אח שלי



## a.t

Hi,

בעברית יכול אדם לקרוא לאחיו הביולוגי "אח שלי" וגם לקרוא לחבר טוב "אח שלי", האם יש מונח מקביל באנגלית,
שמשמעותו בשיח העכשווי / סלנגי בארצות דוברות אנגלית, זהה = כך במשמעות כפולה כמו זו
?

תודה
​


----------



## elroy

שלום! יש לך משפט או הקשר ספציפי? אולי זה תלוי. על מה חשבת?


----------



## amikama

נראה לי שהמילה שאתה מחפש היא bro (קיצור של brother). אם אני לא טועה, יש לה אותה משמעות כפולה כמו בעברית.


----------



## a.t

elroy said:


> שלום! יש לך משפט או הקשר ספציפי? אולי זה תלוי. על מה חשבת?



תודה

זה פחות למשפט ספציפי אחד אלא למצבור פניות

שיכול אח ביולוגי לפנות בהן לאחיו האהוב

 ובו בזמן תהא להן גם המשמעות הסחבקית-הכיפית-האוהבת המשויכת למושג גם מחוץ למשפחה​


----------



## a.t

amikama said:


> נראה לי שהמילה שאתה מחפש היא bro (קיצור של brother). אם אני לא טועה, יש לה אותה משמעות כפולה כמו בעברית.



תודה

זה לא משויך יותר לאחים לבילוי וכדומה?

האם גם ילד צעיר יכול למשל לקרוא לאחיו כך?​


----------



## amikama

a.t said:


> זה לא משויך יותר לאחים לבילוי וכדומה?
> 
> האם גם ילד צעיר יכול למשל לקרוא לאחיו כך?​


לא יודע... התייחסתי רק למשמעויות המילה, לא לאופן השימוש בה. דוברי האנגלית בפורום אולי יוכלו לענות על השאלה שלך.


----------



## a.t

amikama said:


> לא יודע... התייחסתי רק למשמעויות המילה, לא לאופן השימוש בה. דוברי האנגלית בפורום אולי יוכלו לענות על השאלה שלך.


אוקיי, תודה. אשמח לשמוע כל דעה / מחשבה נוספת
והרחבה ממי שיודע מעט יותר על השימוש במילה BRO


----------



## LXNDR

*bro*-יש פה פורום לאנגלית, תוכל/י לשאול שם לדרכי שימוש ב
היא מלת פנייה למכר או מכר צעיר *(cousin) cuz* בלוס אנג'לס המלה Crips-אני יודע שבסלנג של כנופיית ה
ובו בזמן היא משמשת כמלת פנייה לבן/בת דוד/ה לפחות אצל השחורים
Miracle התגובה של​


----------



## a.t

LXNDR said:


> *bro*-יש פה פורום לאנגלית, תוכל/י לשאול שם לדרכי שימוש ב
> היא מלת פנייה למכר או מכר צעיר *(cousin) cuz* בלוס אנג'לס המלה Crips-אני יודע שבסלנג של כנופיית ה
> ובו בזמן היא משמשת כמלת פנייה לבן/בת דוד/ה לפחות אצל השחורים
> Miracle התגובה של​


תודה רבה! הארת את עיניי לגבי המילה CUZ . 
אנסה לנסח את השאלה לפורום בשפה האנגלית
תודה​


----------



## senor_smile

אני מדבר אנגלית כשפת אם. 

'Bro' רוב האנשים לא משתמשים בה לעתים קרובות.
בכל זטאת, יש אנשים שאומרים את זה כל הזמן.
בחודש שעבר אח שלי התקשר לי.  
הדבר הראשון שאמר לי זה
"hey bro, whatcha been up to man?"


----------



## a.t

senor_smile said:


> אני מדבר אנגלית כשפת אם.
> 
> 'Bro' רוב האנשים לא משתמשים בה לעתים קרובות.
> בכל זטאת, יש אנשים שאומרים את זה כל הזמן.
> בחודש שעבר אח שלי התקשר לי.
> הדבר הראשון שאמר לי זה
> "hey bro, whatcha been up to man?"


 סבבה, תודה רבה  לך מקרב לב


----------



## Albert Schlef

In UK, there's "mate" and "luv".

I've seen many videos in which males address total female strangers using "luv" (it seems weird at first, but one gets used to it). I can't recall if they use it to address males as well, but I tend to believe they do.

עדכון:

אני רואה שפספסתי את הדקות בשאלה שלך. שאלת על מילת פנייה "במשמעות כפולה". אז "מייט" לא נכללת כאן. "לוב" (הוי"ו היא תנועה שבין חולם לשורוק) בהחלט כן.‏


----------



## a.t

Albert Schlef said:


> In UK, there's "mate" and "luv".
> 
> I've seen many videos in which males address total female strangers using "luv" (it seems weird at first, but one gets used to it). I can't recall if they use it to address males as well, but I tend to believe they do.
> 
> עדכון:
> 
> אני רואה שפספסתי את הדקות בשאלה שלך. שאלת על מילת פנייה "במשמעות כפולה". אז "מייט" לא נכללת כאן. "לוב" (הוי"ו היא תנועה שבין חולם לשורוק) בהחלט כן.‏
> ​


תודה רבה : ) 
שמחתי ללמוד 

סליחה על התשובה המאוחרת )
פספסתי את תגובתך 
 ( רוב תודות​


----------

